
A Screen Big Enough for Us - cryptophreak
http://danieldelaney.github.io/big/
======
facorreia
> If we decided to build a touch screen device several times the size of the
> iPad Pro, it wouldn’t just be a new device, or even a new device category.
> It would be a completely new kind of experience with no comparison in the
> history of computing.

Like the Microsoft Surface multimedia coffee table:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRU3NemA95k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRU3NemA95k)

------
Amorymeltzer
>a movie theater screen holds our attention infinitely better than an iPhone

It's a lot easier to carry my iPhone with me than a movie theater screen. It's
also quite a bit more affordable.

The answer, as this short piece suggests, is Oculus Rift, which, okay, sure,
but then you're not talking about a movie theater screen, you're talking about
the simulation of a movie theater screen. Which is similar but indeed quite
different.

